# Buck Owens



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

RIP Buck

LOS ANGELES (AP) â€" Singer Buck Owens, the flashy rhinestone cowboy who shaped the sound of country music with hits like "Act Naturally" and brought the genre to TV on the long-running "Hee Haw," died Saturday. He was 76.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

RIP Buck
It is a shame to lose another great entertainer
I grow up watching HEE HAW

Don


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

My office is right around the corner from Buck Owens Crystal Palace (his theatre). He performed there almost every weekend. It's a shame, I'm sure country music fans will be mourning the loss.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Saaaaalute









RIP Buck

John


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

*Rest In Peace, Buck!!!*









*Some of the many great songs I remember growing up....*
Act Naturally
I've Got a Tiger by the Tail
Bridge over Troubled Waters

We Salute You!


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

I just saw him on a Dukes of Hazzard re-run this week. 
Farewell, Buck Owens.


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Saaaaalute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very well said, John!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

i too grew up watching hee haw, buck & roy were the best.
country music has lost another great legend.
heaven just gained another.

*rip buck*

saaaaalute

darrel


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

Never have been into country music much, but thoroughly enjoyed Buck anf the whole Hee-Haw gang. He always struck me as a model gentleman. It's a







day for all who cared about good, wholesome entertainment.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Rest in Peace Buck.....that Bakersfield sound will live on forever.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks for the memories Buck...Rest in Peace.


----------

